# book section



## diesel slacker (Apr 18, 2015)

I am anew member, and haven't seen this yet. I would like an easy to find cannabis books, and maybe how relevant they are to certain aspects of the culture. 

Maybe even have sub forums for non cannabis titles by genre? I f there is such a reference guide I amm very interested. I am currently reading The Cannabis Grow Bible, and just ordered The Cannabis Encyclopedia by Jorge Cervantes. What are some of your favorite titles?


----------



## Uzzi (Apr 20, 2015)

I have his grow bible and just got the encyclopedia in the mail yesterday. It has a ton of information but my first impression is that he doesn't really give his concrete opinions on things like training methods etc. The book has heaps of info, but it seems that there are so many things that are not definite when growing, it would been handy to have a simple opinion from Jorge on things. Not that I don't trust the opinions of people on this site but...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 20, 2015)

Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook, 'official course book of the Oaksterdam University' is another good one.

To get and keep abreast of current practices, techniques and technologies- well, that's what RIU is for!


----------



## Uzzi (Apr 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Ed Rosenthal's Marijuana Grower's Handbook, 'official course book of the Oaksterdam University' is another good one.
> 
> To get and keep abreast of current practices, techniques and technologies- well, that's what RIU is for!


Yeah, floating around here long enough to figure out who to trust on different subjects is invaluable!!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 21, 2015)

Uzzi said:


> Yeah, floating around here long enough to figure out who to trust on different subjects is invaluable!!


True that.


----------



## mike4c4 (Apr 21, 2015)

diesel slacker said:


> I am anew member, and haven't seen this yet. I would like an easy to find cannabis books, and maybe how relevant they are to certain aspects of the culture.
> 
> Maybe even have sub forums for non cannabis titles by genre? I f there is such a reference guide I amm very interested. I am currently reading The Cannabis Grow Bible, and just ordered The Cannabis Encyclopedia by Jorge Cervantes. What are some of your favorite titles?


here is the best i have found. i have lots more and will be posting them here.
https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/mike4c4.764086/


----------



## Uzzi (Apr 21, 2015)

mike4c4 said:


> here is the best i have found. i have lots more and will be posting them here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/Journal/mike4c4.764086/


Awesome thanks for the links! Looks like I'm not getting anything done at work today!!

I haven't been through all your links yet, so not sure if this one is in there, but your post reminded me about it.
_
https://my.leadpages.net/leadbox/1408ef173f72a2:14c3f3fe8b46dc/5651124426113024/_


----------



## mike4c4 (Apr 21, 2015)

Uzzi said:


> Awesome thanks for the links! Looks like I'm not getting anything done at work today!!
> 
> I haven't been through all your links yet, so not sure if this one is in there, but your post reminded me about it.
> _https://my.leadpages.net/leadbox/1408ef173f72a2:14c3f3fe8b46dc/5651124426113024/_


yea its there


----------



## diesel slacker (Apr 24, 2015)

That is great, yeah, gotta keep learning. I like to study on anything I do.


----------



## diesel slacker (Apr 24, 2015)

I really enjoy forums too, I'm on one for ford powerstrokes, and they have classifieds and some minor things that would be helpful. RIU is kick ass


----------



## anzohaze (Apr 24, 2015)

diesel slacker said:


> I really enjoy forums too, I'm on one for ford powerstrokes, and they have classifieds and some minor things that would be helpful. RIU is kick ass


Ford power strokes.... sorry you like those junkers


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2015)

an older list:

The Cannabis Grow Bible: The Definitive Guide to Growing Marijuana for Recreational and Medical Use
by Greg Green
Pub. Date: July 2009
Publisher: Green Candy Press
ISBN-13: 9781931160582
ISBN: 1931160589

Marijuana New School Indoor Cultivation: A Reference Manual with Step-by-Step Instructions
by Jeff Mowta
Pub. Date: July 2006
Publisher: Green Candy Press
ISBN-13: 9781931160421
ISBN: 1931160422

Cannabis Breeder's Bible: The Definitive Guide
by Greg Green
Pub. Date: September 2004
Publisher: Green Candy Press
ISBN-13: 9781931160278
ISBN: 1931160279

Marijuana Botany
by Robert Connell Clarke
Pub. Date: January 1993
Publisher: Ronin Publishing
ISBN-13: 9780914171782
ISBN: 091417178X+

DANK 2.0: The Quest for the Very Best Marijuana Continues
by Subcool
Pub. Date: April 2011
Publisher: Quick Trading Company
ISBN-13: 9780932551535
ISBN: 093255153X

Cannabis Cultivator: A Step-By-Step Guide to Growing Marijuana
by Jeff Ditchfield
Pub. Date: February 2009
Publisher: Green Candy Press
ISBN-13: 9781931160674
ISBN: 1931160678

Grow Great Marijuana: An Uncomplicated Guide to Growing the World's Finest Cannabis
By Logan Edwards
Pub Date: 2006
Publisher: Sweetleaf Publishing
ISBN-13 9780977650507

Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible
By Jorge Cervantes
Pub Date: 2006
Publisher: Van Patton Publishing
ISBN-13: 981878823236

Cultivating Exceptional Cannabis An Expert Breeder Shares His Secrets
by Dj Short
Publisher: Pub Group West
Publish date: 01/01/2004
ISBN: 9780932551597
ISBN10: 0932551599

Marijuana New School Indoor Cultivation: A Reference Manual with Step-by-Step Instructions
By Jeff Mowta
Publisher: Green Candy Press
Publication date: 7/28/2006
ISBN-13: 9781931160421

Growing Marijuana How to Plant, Cultivate, and Harvest Your Own Weed (Paperback)
Author: Tommy McCarthy
Publisher: W W Norton & Co Inc
Publish Date: 8/13/2012
ISBN-10: 1616080930
ISBN-13: 9781616080938


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2015)

*From a post Bricktop made in 2011, I checked a couple of the links (they work) on a Mediafire account, enjoy, BB*



Brick Top;5270373 said:


> I did not try the links to see if they are working or not but here is a list of a few growing books. I will not say any are the best or the worst, but there are a few to pick from. Some have been mentioned already but it was easier to just post the entire list than to look through it and remove any already mentioned.
> 
> 
> The Everything Marijuana Book: Your Complete Cannabis Resource, Including History, Growing Instructions and Preparation By Alicia Williamson (you can see some of it online at) http://books.google.ca/books?id=vrDRMU96oQEC&printsec=frontcover&dq=the everything marijuana book&hl=en&ei=N9PuTIqRD4uWsgONnMzYCw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
> ...


----------



## torontoke (Apr 24, 2015)

I think "the emperor wears no clothes" by jack herer is a must read for any book loving mj fan.






http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Emperor_Wears_No_Clothes


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 24, 2015)

Gotta keep up in related fields too, like chemistry, physics, botany, engineering, politics... the list goes on...


----------



## mike4c4 (Apr 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Gotta keep up in related fields too, like chemistry, physics, botany, engineering, politics... the list goes on...


I read any and all how to books. IDK its like a sickness with me. need more INPUT. LOL


----------



## diesel slacker (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow. Great info, I'll have to get some pics up to show what a little reading did for my babies. No plants do not read. 
Ive got smart pots, hempy, in/outdoor, just finding out how fun it is just growing. Diff leaves, colors, I wish I had started sooner, but never to late to grow your own.


----------



## taproot (Feb 12, 2016)

diesel slacker said:


> I really enjoy forums too, I'm on one for ford powerstrokes, and they have classifieds and some minor things that would be helpful. RIU is kick ass


Ford really screwed up when they decided to ditch the international motor and make it in house. I know several people who have the newer engines and have nothing but issues...but diesel does kick ass.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2016)

taproot said:


> Ford really screwed up when they decided to ditch the international motor and make it in house. I know several people who have the newer engines and have nothing but issues...but diesel does kick ass.


Electric traction will kill it. You haven't lived until you've driven an electric car and feel that torque.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2016)

Would anyone be interested in a book by me? Serious question.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Would anyone be interested in a book by me? Serious question.


98% of humans read while they poop so as long as your ok with it I'm sure folks would read it


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2016)

torontoke said:


> 98% of humans read while they poop so as long as your ok with it I'm sure folks would read it


That means I should insist on real paper versions. 

I'm nothing if not practical.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 26, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That means I should insist on real paper versions.
> 
> I'm nothing if not practical.


Absolutely insist
I'd read it
But then again I've already memorized every label and bottle in my bathroom lol


----------



## torontoke (Jul 26, 2016)

I started writing an autobiography a few years ago but even I didn't want to hear my life story.
Probably be an entertaining read but no one would want to read it lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 26, 2016)

torontoke said:


> I started writing an autobiography a few years ago but even I didn't want to hear my life story.
> Probably be an entertaining read but no one would want to read it lol


It's all in the telling.


----------

